# Legacy offshore trolling 8/2/14



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

We fished SE of nipple today and hooked two whites very close together.
Fish 1 hit a flat line and hauled but with a rattlehead on 30.Jumped 
like crazy for a bit and came unglued.The next one slammed a 50
outrigger with a small schneider and got stuck.The second fish was
also hot and jumped all over the place.We released the fish in good shape.
Spent the remainder of afternoon pounding edge for the razor gang 
and came up empty handed.Lots of bait SE of nipple.
Good Fishing !!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

It sounds like you had better luck than most. The bait is primarily hardtails. We may need to come up with a good recipe for them if the bite doesn't change soon!


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

The wahoo have been tough to locate in close for us.We have run many
different presentations of Ballyhoo and Islanders.Up top,trolling leads,planers
and even a downrigger.I hope it gets better this fall.Thanks for the hardtail
tip.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Whites are always good. Hopefully the current south of Ram Powell will push some bluer water into that area by next weekend.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Heading that way tomorrow...


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*blue water*



Ocean Master said:


> Heading that way tomorrow...


 Don't bother if you are looking for blue water unless you are planning one going to the Deep Sea or further South


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats! Two whiteys, the way this year is going, is PHENOMENAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Came in yesterday from overnight trip. Water is blue 110 miles out south west of the double nipple. We fished that pocket of blue Saturday and Sunday getting maybe 150 miles from Destin, bumping around finding scattered grass and some made up lines. Ended up with a wahoo, small tuna, handful of dolphin up to 40 lbs and one sword about 90 lbs. Weather was great.


----------

